# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  Pac-Man-like game for VB 2010

## HellfireXP

I already know about the corner movement bug.  It's small and doesn't really effect the game too much.  This was meant as a prototype - took me only 2 days to program.  The DynamicBitmap class I created a few weeks ago and was using this first program to really give it a test run.  It passed.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tyyokd3zydw/Pat-Man.zip

----------


## Hack

_Moved To Games Programming_

----------


## refreblast

Argh. Nothing appeared on my screen. Ow well.

----------


## akhileshbc

Nice game... :Thumb: 

But the corners are a real problem. We can jump off the corners without eating the food in the corners. Also, sometimes the enemies overlaps each other.  :Wink:

----------

